# Chrome Check box problem



## Dart77 (Oct 19, 2011)

i posted this question about 3 weeks ago but no replies, can't believe no-one has come across a similar problem... I have Chrome and use it as my main browser. But i have noticed that for the majority of the time, the small box where you place a tick (called a 'check' mark in America) is sometimes not displayed. These boxes are everywhere: filling in forms, agreeing to Terms and Conditions, on ebay when selecting things etc. Even this forum, when i joined had one. Other browsers like Mozilla and IE never suffer from this but Chrome does. Its very annoying. Sometimes you can try and guess where the box is and click in the vicinity and you might get lucky, however the tick mark is also not displayed even though it is actually there. When i joined this forum i had this problem and had to try about 5 times to get the tick in the box that i couldn't see!! Has anyone found this problem also? And what can i do about it -how do i contact Google to tell them about it through the home page?


----------



## TFT (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=0551a15ebb64a498&hl=en

Doesn't seem to be a new problem and are you running the latest version? If you are then as said, it's an incompatability with your themes maybe


----------



## Dart77 (Dec 8, 2011)

thanks for link, yes i checked, i have the latest version installed. I thought it might be something to do with page zoom (you know, when you press CTL then + to increase page print size) however it does it at all zoom levels. Just checked that link and i'm glad its a known problem. I think i just have the default theme, except for a different colour. BUt at least i have a few clues  about it now. thanks


----------

